# Scared - Don't Know What To Do



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am getting fed up with everything. My IBS and other things are driving me mad. I can't go to the bathroom without help and also I've got some Anal Fissuers and also some hermoids too. It's just getting me down. I've got some cream called Uniroid-HC cream and told it see what happens. I saw my doctor last week and he was telling me to keep an eye on it. I want some help. I can't keep going back and forth, but what more can I do? Does anyone suffer with these problems too?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I can't go to the bathroom without help


What do you mean exactly? Like you need a laxative agent to eliminate or you physically need to help a BM along in order to eliminate it?Well you could tell your Doc that whatever cream he gave you isn't helping with the elimination part of your troubles. Perhaps he may have other suggestions.Hope you feel better soon in any event!BQ


----------



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I've got to take laxatives to be able to go to the bathroom room. It's really getting me down. I can't go to the doctor until next week, seeing as I saw him last week. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well for now try taking the laxative or some osmotic agent _daily_ so as to prevent major C and a major hassle to eliminate it. I'm so sorry your are feeling so poorly. Hopefully this is just a bad C cycle for ya and it will pass. You can always call your Doc and ask for other suggestions on the phone or.. you can always wait for your appointment.You might want to read for more info & suggestions in the C (constipation) Forum. Use the site navigator found on the bottom right of the page. Or just click here to get there:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=14All the bestBQ


----------



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I saw my doctor today and I've got skin tags and an pile outside of the auns. Thats what hurts. More cream and warm baths. Does everyone get that with IBS?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Does everyone get that with IBS?


 No.. not everyone...and loads of people _without_ IBS do get them. Hope the baths & creams ease it for ya.BQ


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

Welshgirl Sorry you are feeling awful and hopefully it is just a flare up I dont know much about that type as am D type myself.I hope you get relief soon and send lots of good wishes your way.


----------



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

It's comes and goes. I was told today, when I ordered another Uniroid-HC, it's the wrong cream for me. I was told to back to my doctors and ask for stronger cream which can take the hemroid away. I am unsure about this after all my own doctor told me the cream will work for me


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

At least call the doctor and say the pharmacist won't fill that prescription and says you need to get something else.If you don't call the doctor they don't know you can't get the cream.


----------



## welshgirl80 (Oct 31, 2007)

It seems my buttocks have gone a funny colour. My skin looks strange. I am going back to the doctor again coz it's been going on far too long now and it's time something was sorted out!


----------



## Carole22 (Sep 7, 2009)

have you got nymore advice? Sometimes I use old fashioned Sudocream ok ik is for nappy rash and can be greasy but it has helped me.


----------

